# [Suche] Tutorial Wallpaper



## blackdead (10. Juni 2006)

Sers Jungz,

ich suche eine Tutorial zum erstellen von Frauen ( Stars ) Wallpaper, 
http://www.topwallpapers.cz/walls/celebrity/madonna/madonna_001.jpg

Danke schonmal für die hilfe


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Könntest Du Dein Problem etwas konkretisieren?


----------



## Drol-Anurav (10. Juni 2006)

du meinst Bildretusche im Sinne von Fettabsaugen, Teint einfärben, Falten, Pickel und Flecken entfernen, Narben einebnen, Wangen betonen, Nase eindrücken, Augen vergrössern, weissen und glänzen lassen ?

Hier findest du ein Tuturial für die Augenpartie, auch wenn man das meiner Meinung nach noch etwas ausweiten könnte, und ich lieber mit dem clonestamp statt dem gausschen Weichzeichner arbeite (vielleicht nur nen Tick von mir, aber finde das sauberer)

letztenendes solltest du wissen, was das menschliche Auge unbewusst als schön, oder zumindest als angenehm empfindet, was macht ein weibliches Gesicht aus, etc
Wie du dann letztendlich die Haut glättest bleibt dir überlassen, es gibt mehrere Werkzeuge, die dir dabei helfen.
Grundwerkzeuge bei der Retusche sind Kopierstempel, Weichzeichner, Aufheller/Abwedler, Verflüssigen (ganz wichtig), sämtliche Filter und Markierwerkzeuge (ausser der Zauberstab - den auf keinen Fall !)
ganz interessant, sich dem Thema mal von der anderen Seite zu nähern, also nicht retuschieren, sondern detousching


----------



## blackdead (10. Juni 2006)

Nein nein Es gibt eine Video Tutorial wie man so Stars Wallpaper erstellt sprich eine Tutorial wo ein wallpaper von anfang bis zum Schluss gemacht wird


----------



## Drol-Anurav (10. Juni 2006)

der Hauptteil davon ist Bildretusche - der Rest ist dann lediglich freistellen und neutralen Hintergrund hinzufügen, und das dürfte ja nicht das Problem darstellen, oder ?


----------



## Stoik (11. Juni 2006)

Jap da schliesse ich mich an.. VideoTutorial ist überflüssig. Man sollte ggf. auch mal Googlen... http://www.thomas-stoelting.de/PS_Tipps/tipp_portraitretusche.html

Der rest is bei so Wallpaper eigene Kreativität...


----------

